# How much calium for infant



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all, my baby dove goes off macmilk tomorrow and starts on a full kaytee diet. He is now 8 days old. Does kaytee have enough calcium or should I supplement? If supplemented, how much calcium should I add? I have human grade 600mg calcium tablets on hand.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Are you talking about exact formula tomorrow? If so, you don't need to suppliment.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes, Ive been slowly working him off macmilk and onto kaytee exact, but tomorrow I will be putting him on 100% kaytee exact baby bird formula. I know it contains calcium but I couldn't find how much.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You don't need to add calcium.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You are welcome. I think it's wonderful that you care so much that you checked.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

I just want to be doing everything right  He's my baby, after all.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well...good job.


----------



## cvarnon (Mar 8, 2010)

Kaytee is too low in protien for the first bit, but everything is is pretty good.
If your bird is developmentaly 8 days old (remember you can stunt their growth accidentally) then I think a switch to kaytee would go fine at this point. Best of luck.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, not sure what an 8-day old dove is supposed to look like, but I looked at the pics here: http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm and he LOOKS like the picture of the pij at day 8-10. Does anyone know what _weight_ he should be at this age? (he's the EC dove in the thread on "Fijit" if you want to see pics). I should be getting my gram scale tomorrow so I can weigh him. Right now he is eating about 8 mg per feeding, 4 times a day.


----------



## cvarnon (Mar 8, 2010)

It looks like you are right on track.
Good question about the weight though. I don't really have an answer for you.


----------

